# Fly Fishing Kemmerer Wyoming



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I was driving through Kemmerer Wyoming last week and was wondering what the fly fishing is like there. I live in Ogden and wanted to know if it was worth a trip.

Thanks


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

flyrod said:


> I was driving through Kemmerer Wyoming last week and was wondering what the fly fishing is like there. I live in Ogden and wanted to know if it was worth a trip.
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Do not go back- rattlesnake heaven- possible wolves and Rodents of unusual size abound.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Predatory Wyogoobs too!*

Great river and lake fishing can be had, just be careful.

I believe this part of the ecosystem and home range of the legendary Wyogoob. Always on the prowl for something to make soup out of - or just hang in the basement and eat raw after a couple days - just saying.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you kill rattlesnakes in Wyoming?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyrod said:


> I was driving through Kemmerer Wyoming last week and was wondering what the fly fishing is like there. I live in Ogden and wanted to know if it was worth a trip.
> 
> Thanks


It's spelled "Kemmererrerrer"

I don't go there, too many Utah people.

You're welcome.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Can you kill rattlesnakes in Wyoming?


Yeah, same as wolves; don't get caught.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, same as wolves; don't get caught.
> 
> .


Any recipes?

I've always wondered how many "er"s there are in the official spelling of Kemmerererer? If anyone would know, it would be you. ;-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> It's spelled "Kemmererrerrer"
> 
> I don't go there, too many Utah people.
> 
> ...


My dad grew up in kemmerrer(er). He says that there are at least 5 ers in the proper spelling, but most of them are silent.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> My dad grew up in kemmerrer(er). He says that there are at least 5 ers in the proper spelling, but most of them are silent.


There is no wrong way to spell "Kemerrererrrer".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyrod said:


> I was driving through Kemmerer Wyoming last week and was wondering what the fly fishing is like there. I live in Ogden and wanted to know if it was worth a trip.
> 
> Thanks


Listen, if I lived in Ogden I'd sell all my fly fishing gear and concentrate fishing for turtles on the Weber.

Uh...anyway, here are some great fly fishing opportunities in the Kemmerererrer area. They are too numerous to mention especially if this post doesn't make it to the top of the page where a few people will read it. I can't go into any detail because if any of my friends from Kemerrererer read this they'll kick my ass. So I'll send a PM the OP.

You're welcome.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, top of the page!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait, Goob has friends? The crazy things a guy learns on this forum. ha

Lots of great fishing in Wyoming and around Kemmerer is included.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Packout said:


> Wait, Goob has friends? The crazy things a guy learns on this forum. ha
> 
> Lots of great fishing in Wyoming and around Kemmerer is included.


I don't think turtles and antelope that he is intent on consuming qualify as "friends." But I also don't know the legal definition of friend in Wyoming.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Prepare to be harassed by the natives. Possibly robbed.


----------

